# BACnet EDE-Datei erzeugen



## HMIman (9 Februar 2016)

Hallo!

Ich möchte günstig eine EDE-Datei von einem BACnet-Gerät erzeugen.

Habe schon diverse BACnet-Browser ausprobiert (WAGO BACnet Configurator, Inneasoft, SoftDEL BOSS Explorer, BACeye, ...).
Funktionieren alle mehr oder weniger gut. Lesen gar kein Problem. Sehe alle Objekte und ihre Properties. Manche können sogar auch schreiben.
Allerdings habe ich noch nichts gefunden, das eine EDE-Datei erzeugen kann. Jedenfalls nicht für einen vernünftigen Preis (< 100,- €).
Jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank!

HMIman


----------



## egal (10 Februar 2016)

Hi,

der WAGO_BACnetConfigurator sollte das können, evtl. Scan-Device vorher in die Database übernehmen und von dort aus Export EDE.

Der TimeConnector von WSV Solutions mit integriertem Explorer kann das auch in der Demo, Lizenzen begannen rechnergebunden ab 100,-- (PL 2013)

Preisgünstiger inkl. Lerneffekt über den OpenSource BACnetStack, entweder über ein Shell/Script/Loop mit den ReadProp/WriteProp-Binaries eine EDE-CSV basteln oder das vorhandene EPICS-Demoprogramm zur EDE abspecken; da können dann auch weitere EDE-Spalten frei ergänzt werden ;-)


----------



## HMIman (11 Februar 2016)

Hi egal,

mir war schon klar das der WAGO BACnet Configurator eine EDE erzeugen kann, wenn das Gerät in der Database ist.
Ich dachte aber man könnte nur WAGO-Geräte in die Database nehmen. Stimmt aber nicht. Andere kann man auch ...

Der TimeConnector ist cool. Super. Vielen Dank! Obwohl der BACnet Browser ja eigentlich nur Beiwerk ist, funktioniert alles.
Der Mensch von WSW Solutions sagte mir, es sei auch irgendwann einmal ein reiner BACnet Browser angedacht.

Die Sache mit dem BACnetStack ist mir zu kompliziert. Ich bin ja nur Anwender.

Vielen Dank für die Info!

Gruß
HMIman


----------



## egal (21 März 2016)

Hi,

in Ergänzung, nicht nur zum EDE erzeugen:
Inzwischen ist der Yabe (YetAnotherBACnetExplorer) aus dem Opensource Bereich gut brauchbar für solche+andere Zwecke ;-)

- mehrere Netzwerke, inkl. MS/TP + Ethernet, auch IP-Subnetze, parallel, IPV6 (nicht geprüft)
- Scheduler, Calendar, NotificationReceipient Ediiting
- Trendlogs auslesen, darstellen, drucken, exportieren (!)
- Files lesen und schreiben (!)
- Aktualisierungsliste: COV bzw. Polling
- Date/Timesync
- Device Handling
- EDE-Export
  noch nicht fehlerfrei:
- Backup+Restore
- Alarme quittieren
...


Als Bedienungshinweis:
Prioritätenbehaftete PresentValues werden über Eintrag löschen 'genullt', also einfach den Eigenschaftswert leeren + <Return>;
nicht wundern, Anzeige PriorityArray beginnt bei 0.


----------

